# 1994 F250 4X4 power diesel



## dmiles (Jul 14, 2011)

I need some help! I bought a used 1994 F250 4X4 power diesel with a diamond plow a couple of weeks ago. For some reason when I put it in drive it barely moves and then eventually gets going. But when I start in 2nd, it moves right along. The guy had the tranny replaced last year and gave me the receipt. I had someone look at the linkage and they said everything was fine. Is this normal do to the fact it's a 1994 and a diesel? I had all the fluids checked and they were fine. I'm in the process of having the radiator and air cleaner replaced, as well as the oil changed. The truck was sitting for about a year before i bought it, if that matters. I'm not mechanically inclined so any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Is it a 6.0 Diesel? You are saying it dog's in 4x4 when you first start out? Or when you first start down the road in 2 wheel drive? I was assigned an ambulance with the 6.0. Every morning it ran like a dog the first 400 yards. It was an injector issue.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't think it is a 6.0. He said it is a 94.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

MickiRig1;1312248 said:


> Is it a 6.0 Diesel? You are saying it dog's in 4x4 when you first start out? Or when you first start down the road in 2 wheel drive? I was assigned an ambulance with the 6.0. Every morning it ran like a dog the first 400 yards. It was an injector issue.


Same with us Micki....:realmad:


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

dmiles;1312045 said:


> I need some help! I bought a used 1994 F250 4X4 power diesel with a diamond plow a couple of weeks ago. For some reason when I put it in drive it barely moves and then eventually gets going. But when I start in 2nd, it moves right along. The guy had the tranny replaced last year and gave me the receipt. I had someone look at the linkage and they said everything was fine. Is this normal do to the fact it's a 1994 and a diesel? I had all the fluids checked and they were fine. I'm in the process of having the radiator and air cleaner replaced, as well as the oil changed. The truck was sitting for about a year before i bought it, if that matters. I'm not mechanically inclined so any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


You have a sticking valve or bad solenoid pack in Tranny. What it is doing is trying to start out in 3rd, but when you put in 2nd it starts in 2nd. Try starting out with shifter in 1st, if it starts out in first then most likely solenoid pack, if not, it is most likely a stuck valve in the valve body or a bad accumulator. Do you have a flashing O/D light?

Another option may be the harness going into the tranny, Ford sells a repair kit for this. But money is on the valve body. Your truck should have an E4od if my memory serves me correct.


----------



## dmiles (Jul 14, 2011)

The O/D light is always lit saying "off ". Not sure if it even works. When in 4 wheel drive, the truck moves fine in drive. The problem is when it's in 2 wheel drive. I'm definately going to make some calls today about the sticking valve, solenoid pack, and check on the harness in the tranny. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

there is a little button on the side of the shifter mechanism. Pushing that in will turn the OD on and off. If it always says off even with pushing the button than something was not correctly put together when they did the tranny work.


----------



## dmiles (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll look into that as well. Thanks for your help.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

The OD light should reset to off every time the ignition is turned off. You may have a computer problem also, but I would still start with the harness. Pull it off and check for corrosion. Also try driving the truck shifting it manually. See if the truck shifts properly. If it does means the mechanics in the tranny are good and your issue is electronic. There is also a way to check for codes by jumping the diagnostics port under the hood. If it was newer you could have a tranny shop hook a computer to it.

Link to tell you how to pull codes.

http://www.troublecodes.net/Ford/


----------



## dmiles (Jul 14, 2011)

That link was very helpful. Thanks alot.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

is it a powerstroke or an IDI? (94 had both) is your tach working?


----------



## dmiles (Jul 14, 2011)

It's a powerstroke. The tach is not working.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

the E40D runs off the tach sensor for shifting, if the tach is not working it will only be in 3rd gear in D and in 1 or 2 it will start off in second, check the tack sensor and all the wiring going up to it


----------



## dmiles (Jul 14, 2011)

Sounds good, I'll check that out. Thanks for your help.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

see if the trans still has warranty from the place that put it in maybe they could fix it i had the same problem on the 94 i had it would dog driving it and going up hills you would have to literally floor it to get going the trans may still be bad or the person you got from blew the trans again thats why he sold it.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Replace the fuel filter!


----------

